# Pumpkin Pie Century



## LiveLoveRide (Sep 30, 2011)

Planning to do it tomorrow. Anyone from Chicago, Evanston, Oak Park, area planning to do it? Has anyone done it before, and if so, can you provide some details? Is it flat, hilly, etc.?

Thanks in advance and sorry for short notice... new to site and took forever to be able to actually create a thread for posting.


----------

